# Spooky driving



## Knighthawke (Jan 2, 2010)

I have a questions. I have a horse that I have been working in a cart. She has always been spooky so I have started doing stuff to desensitizing her. Like plastic bags, bells, ropes, and even the harness. She is doing well with it and doesn't jump and really cares less now. BUT she is still spooky. Mom thought it might be sight problems. But I think it has to do with vision but not a sight problem but the blinders. She is not comfortable because she cannot see behind her and jumps. For example after I have the harness on if I come up and touch her she cannot see me and will jump. So I have started talking to her before I touch her and that has helped.

I was thinking about putting her in a halter and then putting her driving bridle on to limit her vision and then do the desensitizing again with the blinders. I have not dont that yet but that is my next step.

Anyone ever have this problem and have any suggestions??

A girl that helps me with the horses took her to a show last year not driving and she was really good. She jumped her and she was not spooky. So I really think it is the blinders and them limiting her vision.

PS I made sure the blinders are not close to her eyes, and her eye is centered in the middle of the blinder.


----------



## krissy3 (Jan 2, 2010)

Knighthawke said:


> I have a questions. I have a horse that I have been working in a cart. She has always been spooky so I have started doing stuff to desensitizing her. Like plastic bags, bells, ropes, and even the harness. She is doing well with it and doesn't jump and really cares less now. BUT she is still spooky. Mom thought it might be sight problems. But I think it has to do with vision but not a sight problem but the blinders. She is not comfortable because she cannot see behind her and jumps. For example after I have the harness on if I come up and touch her she cannot see me and will jump. So I have started talking to her before I touch her and that has helped.
> I was thinking about putting her in a halter and then putting her driving bridle on to limit her vision and then do the desensitizing again with the blinders. I have not dont that yet but that is my next step.
> 
> Anyone ever have this problem and have any suggestions??
> ...


Try ground driving her without the blinders and see how she is. I dont use blinders myself, and my horses are fine , they dont get distracted wothout the blinders, they stay focused and calm. Give it a try.


----------



## Knighthawke (Jan 2, 2010)

I will try. That will let me know for sure if that is the cause. But to show her in breed shows, I have to get her used to the blinders. Because I think they require them.


----------



## jegray21 (Jan 2, 2010)

My mare is like that and works much better without the blinders.


----------



## Sandee (Jan 2, 2010)

It could be that she just needs more time to get used to the blinders. Lots of ground driving and then maybe hooking her up with a person walking along side. It sounds much like my filly. She was so used to me being at her side or in front that walking behind her was confusing and then we put blinders on which only made matters worse. After time and much patience she got over her anxiety and now drives great.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jan 2, 2010)

In answer to your question, yes, I think you're going about it the right way. Of course she jumps when someone she can't see suddenly touches her! You would too in her position.



Talk to her as you're working around her and go through the same desensitization routine you've already done but this time with the blinders. Take your time and let her know these things are no big deal and that you can be trusted to keep her safe even if she can't see what's making the noise.

If she continues to have issues you could ease her into it by making a set of "KantSeeBacks," which are just a sort of half-blinder that blocks the view behind the horse but lets them see out to the side. She might be more comfortable that way and get used to the idea of having her vision limited without feeling so alarmed.

Can you feed her dinner or take her for pleasant walks with a blinder hood on? Get her to stop worrying about it so much?

Leia


----------



## End Level Farms (Jan 2, 2010)

I have a curly pony who is not happy in blinders.

He will work in them but doesn't relax like he does in the open bridle.

Hes completely safe both ways but he is most definitely much happier when he can see everything.

I also have a POA gelding who has never been able to accept blinders. He will drive anywhere you ask him but panics in blinders. He was 6 years old and had been a range stallion his whole life before we got him.


----------



## Keri (Jan 2, 2010)

When I introduce my horses to blinders, I put them in their bridle and leave them tied somewhere safe. Then they can look around and get use to the type of vision they'll have. Then after a couple days and they are adjusting, I will hand walk them with them on. Do lots of talking so that she'll get use to your voice and its commands without seeing you. Some just take longer than others. Introduce her back to stuff slowly and then start ground driving.


----------



## susanne (Jan 2, 2010)

I have great respect for the difficulties horses often have with blinders, as I have absolutely no peripheral vision. I can tell you that it takes some getting used to.

You would be amazed at how not seeing out of the corners of your eyes affects your overall sense of direction, position in the world and balance. I can see straight ahead of me, but without that subliminal side input I can easily get turned around or lose my sense of up and down. The subconscious relies on peripheral vision, even when you're not aware of it.

One of the best examples was when Mingus and I did the cones course at Happs in their Driving Trials Twice. I was so focused on the cones that when I passed through the last pair I looked up and was completely disoriented -- I had no idea where the exit gate was. I had noted that there was a pickup parked next to the exit, but to my surprise there was another on the opposite side. Everyone apparently thought I belonged in the mentally challenged division, but it was just a matter of my vision screwing me up. Poor Mingus was so embarrassed...

It drives me crazy to go to the grocery store, as people constantly cut in front of me from the side, then get offended when I run into them.

This is a long story to make my point, and granted, horses see differently than humans, but this may be worth your consideration when training your horse to blinders. Your mare may just need more time getting used to it all. I'm still working on it!


----------



## MiLo Minis (Jan 2, 2010)

When I first put blinders on a horse I put the bridle on and nothing else and turn them loose in the round pen where I know they are safe and can't hurt themselves. I leave them there, keeping an eye on them, until they are completely comfortable with them. Some hardly seem to notice them while others go absolutely ballistic. I have had the odd one that just never adjusts to them and while they still drive, they drive in an open bridle. I always have the vision checked by a vet for the ones that never seem to adjust because 9 times out of 10 they do have a vision problem which can sometimes be corrected.


----------



## End Level Farms (Jan 2, 2010)

For the ones that dont adjust I have their hearing and their vision tested.

I have known people in the past who have had deaf horses and because they couldnt see and couldnt hear they didnt adjust. (Large horses)

With the two I have that dont settle in the blinders they have been fully checked. Vet figures the one because of being a herd stallion who lived on basically wild on hundreds of acres not being able to see fully freaks him out from having protected his herd.

And the other he figures hes young and just wants to see everything and again is a Stallion who didn't have a lot of handling as a young horse.


----------



## RhineStone (Jan 2, 2010)

Driving Digest Nov./Dec. 09 has a great article on blinders. You can order back issues from them or Coachman's Delight.

We almost always start our horses driving in an "open" bridle before we add the blinders. That way, they get used to all the "banging and crashing behind them, and can process it better. We have also had a couple that I used a blinder bridle on when put to the first time, as they couldn't "handle what was chasing them. It depends on the horse. And always talk to your horse. It is hard to long line in a blinder bridle, because that voice behind them keeps moving around.


----------

